# Russian kicks?



## Axkick1 (Mar 19, 2018)

Hello I was just wondering if anyone knew of an indigenous Russian or Slavic martial arts that was has kicks or focuses on kicks. I train kukkiwon style taekwondo and was hoping to find kicking techniques from Eastern Europe to incorporate into my training. Thanks all.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 20, 2018)

Someone may answer you, but unfortunately I don't think you'll find one. Only two russian arts I know of are systema and sambo, neither of which are particularly kick-heavy.


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 20, 2018)

I think these guys are Russian.  Or from one of the former Soviet republics.


----------

